# Stefan Raab's Liebeserklärung an Köln!



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

*Ävver et Hätz bliev he in Kölle *

:WOW:

Was für ein geiler Song! Und alle machense mit. Lena auch *.*​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2012)

Netter Song, Poldi ist zum Glück auch dabei.

Was hat Lena mit Köln zu tun?


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Netter Song, Poldi ist zum Glück auch dabei.
> 
> Was hat Lena mit Köln zu tun?



Sie wohnt hier? Ausserdem geht es wohl darum, dass Köln auch deutschlandweit verbindet. Darum auch Campino, Seeed und Co.


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Sie wohnt hier?



Okay, ich denke bei der immer nur an Hannover


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2012)

Ich hätte mich eher gefragt was hat Beth Ditto mit Köln zu tun?


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke bei der immer nur an Hannover



Okay bin mir nicht hundertpro sicher ob das stimmt. Gesehen habe ich sie hier noch nicht


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Nov. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich eher gefragt was hat Beth Ditto mit Köln zu tun?



Vieleicht ist sie die Schwester vom dicken Pitter


----------



## congo64 (3 Nov. 2012)

SAUCOOL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spunk88888 (3 Nov. 2012)

Als alten Rheinländer berührt mich das ja schon


----------



## krawutz (4 Nov. 2012)

1. Lena macht sowieso immer und alles mit, wenn eine Kamera in der Nähe ist
2. bei Raab muss man nun wirklich nicht alles so ernst nehmen


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

ein wirklich toller song!


----------



## stef2222 (24 Nov. 2012)

Auch ein Köln-Immi darf das gut finden, oder?


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Wie ich den raab vermissen werde..


----------

